# Southern Ohio 8 point



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I loosed an arrow on this guy Saturday afternoon. Big body ( 180 lbs ), but the rack is like most in this area. He had been fighting. Had a broken tine and several boo boos in his hide. Still, its a trophy for me.

Posing with a victory cigar...




My neighbor gives his approval...



Takes up the whole hitch hauler...


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great job Chad. Nice body on him for sure. Probably went into the 200's live weight.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Big ole' corn fed bruiser. He'll be some good eaten. Congrats to ya.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

